# Marklin BR18 at Steve's



## jfrank (Jan 2, 2008)

Some years ago Marklin decided to get back into the live steam part of the hobby and produced these BR18 engines based on their electric version. They look great and have all the features you would expect on a live steamer including a built in water filler valve and come radio controlled from the factory. They were a disaster. Virtually none of them would run. The quality control was non existant. Mine siezed up, the burner would not stay lit, the oiler was misadjusted(instructions said to leave it on the factory setting.....which turned out to be completely closed), the safety valve would not seal, and on and on. I just put it on the shelf as a display. Then after talking to Dave Hottman, I took it up to his place along with my C21 and another friends C19 and offered it to him as a challenge when he got bored. Well he apparently found himself with some time on his hands and completely overhauled it. Now it runs great. The burner is still quite sensitive, but generates plenty of steam once lit. Here are some videos from Steve's today.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=iLfdjo7tF6s

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=fbFZWS99BrI


Here is the real one at work in Germany. This one has been streamlined. I believe it is authroized for 100mph running and is probably the only steam locomotive in existance so authorized. The British Tornado is trying to obtain the same speed authorization.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=koO4dxb9E6A&feature=related

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=bpe8I2ZAOW8&feature=related

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=hcr0Na5nvVo

This one is a 3 cylinder engine. Count the beats......6 per revolution.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=QFLCOEUEzBs&feature=related


----------



## JEFF RUNGE (Jan 2, 2008)

Looks good John, glad your spending time here on MLS instead of watching liar liar on TV. BTW are you running STP, Lucas or Slimy Green in the oiler?


----------



## jfrank (Jan 2, 2008)

Posted By JEFF RUNGE on 02/24/2009 7:37 PM
Looks good John, glad your spending time here on MLS instead of watching liar liar on TV. BTW are you running STP, Lucas or Slimy Green in the oiler?

LOL Jeff. I refuse to watch it. I don't even have the tv on because I don't want to hear his voice. I use what Dave concocted which is the 50/50 steam oil and lucas. It seems to work so why mess with it.


----------



## Ed Hume (Jan 3, 2008)

Looks beautiful. Maybe you should have taken some video of it as a basket case so we could appreciate the before and after!


----------



## Steve S. (Jan 2, 2008)

BTW are you running STP, Lucas or Slimy Green in the oiler?

My vote is for the SLIMY GREEN.







I remember all to well when the engine would not run. It would not pull itself around the track. Every time John would "TRY" to run it, we would find something else wrong with it. Now, after Dave's work over it runs and sounds GREAT. Pulls too.


----------



## tacfoley (Jan 3, 2008)

That's great to see a recovered loco - but my green version worked like that out of the box...

see - http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=PEI3K2qoZtA

and - http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Oa-PMeoItr4&feature=related

So did Rod's.

They are not ALL crap.

tac
http://www.ovgrs.org/


----------



## jfrank (Jan 2, 2008)

Posted By tacfoley on 02/25/2009 3:36 AM
That's great to see a recovered loco - but my green version worked like that out of the box...

see - http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=PEI3K2qoZtA

and - http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Oa-PMeoItr4&feature=related

So did Rod's.

They are not ALL crap.

tac
http://www.ovgrs.org/



Yes Tac, I understand the green ones did work ok. They were a second run so I guess they fixed their manufacturing problems. From what I have read on the subject, it was the black and red ones that did not run. Of course that is the one I lucked out and got.


----------



## Jim Overland (Jan 3, 2008)

I have a green one that does not work. Same symptoms as you note


----------



## tacfoley (Jan 3, 2008)

Posted By Jim Overland on 02/25/2009 9:30 AM I have a green one that does not work. Same symptoms as you note 



Seems to me that Mr Hottman is your man.....

tac
www.ovgrs.org


----------



## Taperpin (Jan 6, 2008)

Jim, 
ive only seen one ,and was asked to take a quick look [it was at arunning day] the burner needs a air slide added to the mixing chamber, once this was done it would light easily and boil water..and it ran! try putting your finger over one air hole when lighting up it will show whether you need the air control added. 

Gordon.


----------



## jfrank (Jan 2, 2008)

Posted By Taperpin on 02/25/2009 2:12 PM
Jim, 
ive only seen one ,and was asked to take a quick look [it was at arunning day] the burner needs a air slide added to the mixing chamber, once this was done it would light easily and boil water..and it ran! try putting your finger over one air hole when lighting up it will show whether you need the air control added. 

Gordon.


That's a good tip Gordon. I did put the sleeve on mine and it seemed to help. However, the main problem with the burner is clogged jets. It will seem as if gas is flowing ok but the fire will not stay lit or it will not burn hot enough. The problem is dirt in the gas tank that consistently cloggs the jet. Clean out the tank and blow out the jet regularly. It has a very small hole. The other problem is the shape of the tank and it's location right under the boiler. After filling the tank then blow off the excess liquid by depressing the filler valve before trying to light the burner. When you have liquid butane coming through the jet you are not going to get it to light and it clogs the jet even faster. After a run the tank remains hot for an extended time and will not recharge until it cools down.


----------



## Taperpin (Jan 6, 2008)

John, 
tip fpr blocking jets.. remove ,clean and place a tiny "bead" of cotton wool in the rear of the jet as afilter,,catches most crud for many months..works with all gas jets on Locos of all makes. 

Gotdon.


----------

